# Hawaii Favorites from Tuggers



## DeniseM

*Oahu*


*Accommodations*


*Activities:*


*Books and Travel Guides*

My favorite is Driving and Discovering Oahu - the author offers a discount on his *website.*  This is an over-sized, coffee table quality book, with gorgeous pictures, and very detailed info. for touring Oahu  by car.

Oahu Revealed

*Dining:*


*Sightseeing:*


*Transportation:*

Dah Bus  (808) 848-5555

*Websites*
​*Maui*



*Accommodations*


*Activities:*

Feast at Lele Luau - Our very favorite is Feast at Lele on Maui. It is a sit-down luau -- no lines to wait in and the food is gourmet!!! Their show is at the water in Lahaina and the tables face the water. They break their food/dances down into islands; i.e., Tahiti -- they may serve the Tahitian gourmet appetizer and explain what is consists of, then the Tahitian dances are performed; next would be another island's food and dance. www.feastatlele.com (I think). We have done this 4-5 times!

Ulalena - Hawaiian Themed Musical production - If you just want a nice musical/dance experience go to the Ulalena show on Maui and have dinner at a nice restaurant.

Old Lahaina Luau - I think the Feast at Lele and the Old Lahaina Luau are considered to be the top 2 luaus in the islands. We've been to both and I think I preferred the setting and entertainment at the OLL a little more, but it is a buffet.


*Books and Travel Guides*

My favorite is Driving and Discovering Maui and Molokai - the author offers a discount on his *website.*  This is an over-sized, coffee table quality book, with gorgeous pictures, and very detailed info. for touring Maui by car.

Mauai Revealed

*Dining:*


*Sightseeing:*

National Tropical Botanical Gardens

*Transportation:*


*Websites*


​


*Kauai*



*Accommodations*


*Activities:*

Smith's Tropical Paradise Luau - My Kauai island Bible, "The Ultimate Kauai Guidebook" says the best lu'au on Kauai is Smith's Tropical Paradise.

Golf:  
http://www.kauaidiscovery.com/activities/golfing/

Kukuiolono Golf Course, Kalaheo: Public course, 9 holes, $9.00
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractio...ai_Hawaii.html 

Kiahuna Golf club, Poipu:
http://www.kiahunagolf.com/homepage/start_page.php

*Books and Travel Guides*

The Ultimate Kauai Guide Book (Kauai Revealed)

_For those of you who would like a copy of *Kaua'i Underground*, you can now get it as a download for FREE!  For a small $5 donation that benefits Kaua'i Children's organizations, it's available as a free download._ 

*Dining:*

"Mediterranean Gourmet". The food at dinner was fabulous - seemingly made effortlessly but so well done! We had never had ahi that was so moist and tender - and we order ahi alot. The owner said he buys the whole fish from local fishermen and hangs it in his freezer locker. It is worth the trip to go there - closed for dinner on Sundays.

Kauai Luaus 

*Sightseeing:*

National Tropical Botanical Gardens

*Transportation:*


*Websites*


*Other Kauai Stuff*

Try 87.7 or 95.1 for traditional Hawaiian Music when you are on Kauai.
​


*Big Island of Hawaii*


*Accommodations*

If you have a military connection, you can stay at the military R&R Camp right in the park for a very modest rate- Kilauea Military Camp


*Activities:*

From what I've heard, not from personal experience, the "best" luau on the Big Island is the one at the Kona Village Resort.  http://www.konavillage.com/dine.aspx

Snorkeling at 2-Step (unbelievable fish and turtles!)  2 Step is called "2 step" because there are 2 natural "steps" carved into the lava bed where you can get into and out of the water fairly easily.  You will see people all getting in at the same place.  Just sit down, adjust your equipment, and scoot forward until your butt is on the edge and your feet are dangling over the edge - you will feel the next step with your feet and you can just push off and float.  It it may look hard until you try it, but it's a very easy entry.  

Zodiac SnorkelingTrip - Sea Quest - Fun trip, with just a few people in a small zodiac.  Captain Cooks is one of the snorkeling stops.

ATV Trip - ATV Outfitters - Riding the ATVs is great and we saw some beautiful back country that you can't see any other way.

Snorkeling with the Manta Rays - AMAZING!  Or if you aren't that adventurous, go to the Sheraton Keauhou and see them after dark from their viewing deck.  (Park in the parking lot, approach the hotel and then follow the building around the right side, where you will find steps up to the viewing deck, on the ocean side.)

Cocktail Cruise - Even though this is called a cocktail cruise they served a generous buffet of high quality appetizers - plenty for dinner.  There was live music and it was a LOT of fun!

*Books and Travel Guides*

The Big Island Revealed


*Dining:*

Kona Brewing Company & Restaurant  If you like breweries, do their little tour and get a free tasting.  Their daily lunch special is a tremendous bargain - a huge piece of pizza, a huge salad, and a beverage for a few $.

Farmer's Markets

Cafe Pesto (Kawaihae Harbor) - http://www.cafepesto.com/

Bamboo Restaurant (Hawi) - http://www.bamboorestaurant.info/

*Sightseeing:*

Hawaii Tropical Botanical Gardens - This is one of the stops we made on the "scenic route" from Hilo to Kona (we went north out of Hilo.)  This is a gorgeous and extensive garden walk and well worth $15.  Check out The Big Island Revealed, for other stops along this route.

Pu'uhonua o Honaunau National Park   This is right next door to 2 step - park next to the ranger shack for security and leave all your stuff in the car.  Walk out the drive way, turn left and take a left at the next drive way and walk to the water to 2 Step. After you snorkel, return to your car, drive to the back left side of the parking lot and continue on down an unpaved road to the picnic area.  Park there, eat your picnic lunch, and then visit the Park. - Makes a fantastic day!  We did this 3 times in 2 weeks!  You will see TONS of turtles in and out of the water!

National Tropical Botanical Gardens

Southwest of Volcano Nat'l Park is *Punaluu Beach Park*.  It's a great black sand beach, where turtles often haul out to sun themselves.  It's right off the roadway and well worth the stop, if you're driving by. Morning is best to see turtles, I've found.  http://www.letsgo-hawaii.com/beaches/punaluu.html

*Transportation:*

*Websites*

For tons of info. about the BI, visit www.konaweb.com


​*Molokai*



*Accommodations*


*Activities:*

Kalaupapa Tours - You can ride a mule, hike, or a take short flight to the (Leper's) colony - Kalaupapa.  There are no roads to Kalaupapa.  Note that you must arrange a tour in advance - the coloney is closed to visitors, except for guests of residence and tour guests.  There used to be an age limit for children as well - so check that if you have kids.




*Books and Travel Guides*

My favorite is Driving and Discovering Maui and Molokai - the author offers a discount on his *website.*  This is an over-sized, coffee table quality book, with gorgeous pictures, and very detailed info. for touring Molokai by car.

*Dining:*


*Sightseeing:*



*Transportation:*


*Websites*
​

*Lanai*



*Accommodations*


*Activities:*


*Books and Travel Guides*


*Dining:*


*Sightseeing:*

*Transportation:*


*Websites*
​
*Miscellaneous*

(Lynne) I can highly recommend using the Hilo Botanical Garden to send fresh cut flowers from Hawaii.  We have used them exclusively for the past few years - high quality, beautiful arrangements:  
https://store.htbg.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=HTBGS&Category_Code=TFB​


----------



## TUGBrian

updated the hawaii rep main page, will be working on the subpages here soon!

a preview!

http://tug2.com/RepPages/ResortGroups/Hawaii/hawaii_timeshare_tips.html


----------

